# Latest App Update - Freezing Maps?



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

I run both Uber and Lyft simultaneously on Android 4.4.2. I cut off whichever one is not under fare. After the last two app updates from Uber (3.34 and 3.34.1), whenever I take a Lyft fare and use navigation, the maps freeze and I loose GPS signal. It feels like it's a cache issue so I reboot and the issue repeats itself so I can only think that there is something going on with the app. Further, under Uber fare maps work as expected.

Has anyone else experienced this? How did you fix it?


----------



## Jersey City Cabbie (Mar 30, 2015)

In all of my months as a UBER partner I never had tech issues until the latest update (3.34.1). Since then, not only is my navigation freezing, but several times a day I get error code stating "Network Error", this happens many times when I try to hit the arrived button or slide to begin a ride. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

I just checked my app is at version 3.33.1 and I have no outstanding updates.
When did you get the latest update pushed out to you?


----------



## Jersey City Cabbie (Mar 30, 2015)

JohnF said:


> I just checked my app is at version 3.33.1 and I have no outstanding updates.
> When did you get the latest update pushed out to you?


four days ago


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

it is possible they rolled back those updates. You may want to uninstall and re-download the latest from the play store.
It might be worth that hassle if the maps are really causing you a problem. I'm assuming you are on an Android phone.


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

I just got updated to 3.34.1 Preparing myself for the freezing maps.


----------



## ylneo (Aug 25, 2014)

Jersey City Cabbie said:


> In all of my months as a UBER partner I never had tech issues until the latest update (3.34.1). Since then, not only is my navigation freezing, but several times a day I get error code stating "Network Error", this happens many times when I try to hit the arrived button or slide to begin a ride. Has anyone else had this issue?


I am getting the same error several time "Network Error" v3.34.2.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

Latest version 3.35.2 still has not fixed this for me. It is not just a Lyft problem (as I originally thought), freezing maps are happening on Uber, also.


----------



## Tom Doran (Dec 29, 2014)

Same as JohnF


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

While I didn't have busy day by any means today, my Uber app w/ google maps worked without a hitch. 

Here's hoping for Uber HERE Maps soon!!!!


----------

